# Vanilla Coke...



## Greg (Aug 21, 2009)

...is vile. uke: Whatever possessed me to buy this crap?


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> ...is vile. uke: Whatever possessed me to buy this crap?



...marketing...


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

Mix it with vodka. Improves the taste.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Mix it with vodka. Improves the taste.


Or rum.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Or rum.



I'm thinkin rum too.. Like Capt Morgans...  Makes anything taste good...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the few that actually like the stuff. Haven't seen it for years, though. Not that I've been looking for it......


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked the short-lived Vanilla version of Pepsi. But I only used it as a mixer. Now I just put vanilla vodka into cola and voila--same effect!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm thinkin rum too.. Like Capt Morgans...  Makes anything taste good...


Get a leg up! 

Or some Sailor Jerry!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> ...marketing...



I think it had more to do with the intense hunger I was feeling when I went to pick up my lunch. I usually opt for Dr. Pepper, but felt like a Coke and then saw the Vanilla and said, What the hell?". Like in what the hell was I thinking?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> ...is vile. uke: Whatever possessed me to buy this crap?



It's good with Hennessey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think it had more to do with the intense hunger I was feeling when I went to pick up my lunch. I usually opt for Dr. Pepper, but felt like a Coke and then saw the Vanilla and said, What the hell?". Like in what the hell was I thinking?



care to share with us what you had for lunch...there is a mad steezy lunch thread..


----------



## Glenn (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's my favorite random soda: 







You either love it, or hate it. I haven't found much middle ground with Moxie.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my favorites, actually.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Here's my favorite random soda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a Moxie hater.   Just never acquired a taste for the stuff.


If you put real vanilla extract in cola, it tastes pretty good.   Just like a real lime or lemon squeezed into cola tastes pretty good.  The fake vanilla and fake citrus flavorings they put in cola are nasty.


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I guess I'm one of the few that actually like the stuff. Haven't seen it for years, though. Not that I've been looking for it......



I like it.  I was at the product launch at the Vanilla Bean Cafe in Pomfret years back.  The music dept. from my highschool performed there.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2009)

i like this stuff...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Here's my favorite random soda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm from Maine and I don't like it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> i like this stuff...


+1


----------



## billski (Aug 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm a Moxie hater. Just never acquired a taste for the stuff.
> 
> 
> If you put real vanilla extract in cola, it tastes pretty good. Just like a real lime or lemon squeezed into cola tastes pretty good. The fake vanilla and fake citrus flavorings they put in cola are nasty.


 
I'm with Geoff on both counts. 

Moxie always struck me as something that belongs on the toolshed shelf, along with WD40 and Carburetor spray.  I'm pretty convinced that it was never intended to be a drink, till some marketing jock got a hold of it 

We had a real "soda fountain" in my little village growing up. Nick would mix us a coke with vanilla syrup right from the fountain pump - you had to keep stirring it cause it settled; it was the best. Then his sister would chase us out of the place cause we hung around too long!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like Vanilla Coke . . . and Cherry Coke.

Moxie is rough.  Mr. Pibb is just Dr. Pepper without the PhD.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2009)

Have not had Vanilla Coke

Have had Vanilla Vodka with Coke......okay drink, good option for the ladies who have just graduated from 'something fruity'.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2009)

I tried vanilla coke once.  I couldn't finish it and never bought it again.
I like cherry coke, but only if its made at a bar with real cherry. Yum!


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Mr. Pibb is just Dr. Pepper without the PhD.




Yo Cliff Claven...

Mr Pib has a cool name .... thats the difference...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Yo Cliff Claven...
> 
> Mr Pib has a cool name .... thats the difference...



LOL :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

Marc said:


> I like it.  I was at the product launch at the Vanilla Bean Cafe in Pomfret years back.  The music dept. from my highschool performed there.



I have not been to the Vanilla Bean Cafe in years. Use to grab lunch there anytime i was in the area.....they have great chicken salad!

Anyway, I like Vanilla Coke. I prefer the old school way of just adding vanilla extract to a coke, but the canned stuff is good too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had vanilla coke, I'll have to give it a shot sometime..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually liked diet vanilla coke. It didn't last very long despite my purchases.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I've ever had vanilla coke, I'll have to give it a shot sometime..



If you ever take the kids to Friendly's for dinner or ice cream get one there. Atleast at the ones near me they still make Cherry and Vanilla Coke the old school way.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

Do they still make cream soda?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Do they still make cream soda?



yes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> yes



wow..sometimes I just like to have a non-diet soda..I only ever drank Mr. Pibb when I went to Atlanta..I remember it being like RC Cola..which they used to serve in the Hunter Cafeteria and still have at a few diners up in the PA coal regions..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> RC Cola



I remember RC cola. Didn't know it was still out there. I don't think I've had any since the 80's.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 22, 2009)

The artificial vanilla in the Coke I think is pretty good. The one Pepsi uses is crap.


----------



## Marc (Aug 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I have not been to the Vanilla Bean Cafe in years. Use to grab lunch there anytime i was in the area.....they have great chicken salad!
> 
> Anyway, I like Vanilla Coke. I prefer the old school way of just adding vanilla extract to a coke, but the canned stuff is good too.



I'm surprised they let people like you into Pomfret.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I've ever had vanilla coke, I'll have to give it a shot sometime..



As mentioned before, much better to give it a shot of vodka or rum rather than just giving it a shot 

My wife's a BIG fan currently now of Diet Caffiene Free Coke and Vanilla Stoli - kind of makes her own Vanilla Coke 

Lately,  I've been known to enjoy a Coke Zero with some Vanilla Rum


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2009)

Coconut rum is good, too.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 22, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm surprised they let people like you into Pomfret.


I'm surprised they let people like you anywhere.


----------



## roark (Aug 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm surprised they let people like you anywhere.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm surprised they let people like you anywhere.


Crap. I just remembered I'm an engineer too.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm surprised they let people like you into Pomfret.



If it wasn't for the fact that my house is about a mile South of Pomfret and my Office about a mile East of Pomfret, I don't think they'd let me in there either


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm surprised they let people like you anywhere.



Hahahahaha, dork.


Wait... damn it!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Or rum.



Vanilla coke and rum.
Hold the vanilla coke.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I remember RC cola. Didn't know it was still out there. I don't think I've had any since the 80's.



RC Cola and a Moon Pie.

It's not just a stereotype. It's a serious sugar buzz.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 25, 2009)

Vanilla Coke = Gross


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2009)

Not a big fan of the Lime either.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

Not a big fan of Coke in general. Prefer Pepsi.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Not a big fan of Coke in general. Prefer Pepsi.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of coke either.

Prefer heroin.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of coke either.
> 
> Prefer heroin.



Not meth, eh?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Not a big fan of Coke in general. Prefer Pepsi.



They both taste like malted battery acid.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> They both taste like malted battery acid.



For a while now, all types of soda have tasted like super sweet carbonated water to me.  The older I get, the less I want them.  I almost never drink soda anymore.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> For a while now, all types of soda have tasted like super sweet carbonated water to me.  The older I get, the less I want them.  I almost never drink soda anymore.


I hear ya. Unless being used as a mixer, I tend not to drink soda anymore. For a short while Pepsi had their throwback version out and that was made with sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup. It was an improvement but sadly, it's gone now.

Even when I drink juice (other than orange juice), I tend to water it down.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> I hear ya. Unless being used as a mixer, I tend not to drink soda anymore. For a short while Pepsi had their throwback version out and that was made with sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup. It was an improvement but sadly, it's gone now.
> 
> Even when I drink juice (other than orange juice), I tend to water it down.



I like to add sugar to soda and juice, they're usually not sweet enough.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like to add sugar to soda and juice, they're usually not sweet enough.


That's cuz you're a FREAK!!!!! :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like to add sugar to soda and juice, they're usually not sweet enough.



I LIKE people that like LOTS of sugar (atleast when I'm at work   )


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I LIKE people that like LOTS of sugar (atleast when I'm at work   )



And yet he blames me for his cavities that only started when he reached adulthood.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> And yet he blames me for his cavities that only started when he reached adulthood.



So you're saying that it's only a coincidence that I didn't have any cavities until after I met you?  I think not!


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So you're saying that it's only a coincidence that I didn't have any cavities until after I met you?  I think not!



It's because I'm so sweet!


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright, this lovie dovie talk is going to turn me nauseous.

What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleaders are?  It was something along those lines.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> Alright, this lovie dovie talk is going to turn me nauseous.
> 
> What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleaders are?  It was something along those lines.



Pigs! You're all pigs! :smash:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> Alright, this lovie dovie talk is going to turn me nauseous.
> 
> What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleaders are?  It was something along those lines.


We obviously didn't go to the same high school if you consider cheerleaders awesome. Movie cheerleaders maybe, real cheerleaders not so much.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> We obviously didn't go to the same high school if you consider cheerleaders awesome. Movie cheerleaders maybe, real cheerleaders not so much.


He's probably thinking more like Playboy cheerleaders...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> He's probably thinking more like Playboy cheerleaders...


Oh.


Marc said:


> Alright, this lovie dovie talk is going to turn me nauseous.
> 
> What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleader porn are?  It was something along those lines.


FIFY.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> He's probably thinking more like Playboy cheerleaders...



Is there another kind?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleaders are?  It was something along those lines.



I think it was something to do with cheerleaders covered in chocolate syrup, wrestling in a big tub of whipped cream.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> Alright, this lovie dovie talk is going to turn me nauseous.
> 
> What were we talking about again?  How awesome porn and cheerleaders are?  It was something along those lines.





bvibert said:


> I think it was something to do with cheerleaders covered in chocolate syrup, wrestling in a big tub of whipped cream.



Cool cheerleader porn!   I was thinking more along the lines of a giant cheerleader porn postgame shower orgy   :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think it was something to do with cheerleaders covered in chocolate syrup, wrestling in a big tub of whipped cream.



Forget his name, but there's a chef in California who will fly anywhere in the country with a hot naked woman painted in chocolate who will feed you chocolate covered fruit for a grand a person, 10K minimum buy in.  He'll also fly anywhere with the same woman and cover her with sushi for people to eat off of her.  I attended an industry conference and his 'company' was a featured presentation.  

don't know where I'm going with this, but your chocolate covered wrestling cheerleader comment reminded me of it. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Forget his name, but there's a chef in California who will fly anywhere in the country with a hot naked woman painted in chocolate who will feed you chocolate covered fruit for a grand a person, 10K minimum buy in.  He'll also fly anywhere with the same woman and cover her with sushi for people to eat off of her.  I attended an industry conference and his 'company' was a featured presentation.
> 
> don't know where I'm going with this, but your chocolate covered wrestling cheerleader comment reminded me of it. :lol:



Hmm, getting ideas about what I want to ask for for my birthday this year  :lol: And then immediately afterwards calling a good divorce atttorney   :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

:roll:

Pigs!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> Pigs!!!



Mmmmm, Bacon!







 :lol:

Or to atleast to keep it somewhat close to original topic content






:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a Vanilla Coke with lunch. It was delicious.


----------

